# A ride before the storm



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok here's my ride. I picked cross bike since I wanted to ride trails from home. It was brilliant. I rode to Los Gatos and up Overlook road. I found some El Sereno trails and got lost. I got rained on. Then I came down from the mountain and ended up at home. 




Crossroads is displaying a Parlee


This big house has his own bridge spanning the canyon by Overlook road.








Vista point







Since I needed to test a new road bike, I switched bikes and went out some more. I went up Regnart road and up Fremont Older until the mud thwarted me. 









Then I rode through Stevens Canyon and saw the Gough and Peterson memorial. They were the ones killed by the police car. The memorial with the ghost bike is very touching.






I rode by the low reservoir and up Mt. Eden Road. Lots of good light. Lots of good riding.






I finally am comfortable riding no hands!




And then I hit the candy and donut stash

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 10-30-2008 ride the storm window</td></tr></tbody></table>


fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

slideshow....

http://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/Movies?authkey=aqBhVX66500#5263485351599734962


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Then I rode through Stevens Canyon and saw the Gough and Peterson memorial.


Where is that memorial? I ride by where they were hit and up Mt. Eden about once/week and have never seen that.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dr_John said:


> Where is that memorial? I ride by where they were hit and up Mt. Eden about once/week and have never seen that.


It's right by the entrance to Fremont Older. It's more visible going the other way, away from the reservoir.

fc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry, I don't know where that is. Can you maybe indicate on a google map? I didn't know there was a memorial other than the one along the road and would like to stop by next time I'm down in that area. Thanks.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dr_John said:


> Sorry, I don't know where that is. Can you maybe indicate on a google map? I didn't know there was a memorial other than the one along the road and would like to stop by next time I'm down in that area. Thanks.


When you pass by the accident site on the right side, go 200 feet and it will be on the left side.

fc


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Cool pix....and that all white ghost bike looks freaky...even in the daylight!


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

Sounds like an awesome ride. Just got my first road bike today .


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

nice pics.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> When you pass by the accident site on the right side, go 200 feet and it will be on the left side.


OK. Road by today and saw it since I was looking for it. It is right on the road, but at an odd angle to see if you're heading towards Mt Eden/Hwy 9. Thanks. Glad I got a chance to see it.


----------

